# Giving all my saws to Roll Tide



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2013)

Since Roll Tide is such a great friend I'm giving him all my saws and porting tools. I'm giving up saw porting for pie baking. Thank you all for the friendships I've made here but I'm done for good. Oh by the way Mastermind never turn your back on a Bama fan in your shop you have been hacked:msp_sneaky:

*ROLL TIDE #####!!!!!!!!*


----------



## showrguy (Feb 9, 2013)

that's dammmm funny !!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

Something tells me he knows nothing of this. 









Yet. So it could be lots of fun.


----------



## excess650 (Feb 9, 2013)

Takin' up pie bakin'? I'll bet you'll specialize in banana cream. 

:monkey:


----------



## gcsupraman (Feb 9, 2013)

I call dibs on the JB WELD!


----------



## glock37 (Feb 9, 2013)

I want my saw ported before you give it all away !


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 9, 2013)

What a guy, and I didnt even have to have sex with him. Can I be the first to try a Masterminded ported pie?:confused2:


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 9, 2013)

This could get good.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

Time for pie, Randy.

I think the  is about to go into the pie business as well. I have a feeling his may be a tad on the bitter side of flavor.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 9, 2013)

So where's Snelling gonna send all his overflow work now?


----------



## 2dumb4words (Feb 9, 2013)

Sticky anyone?opcorn:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess he should be watching his computer not spanking his monkey with a grinder


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 9, 2013)

how do you spank a monkey with a grinder????:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't like grinder pie. Pumpkin, blueberry, apple and bacon, rhubarb. Might even eat strawberry before grinder pie.

Bacon.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 9, 2013)

CATDIESEL said:


> how do you spank a monkey with a grinder????:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


Not sure but ended with aluminum chips everywhere. I donno whos saw this is but its a mess now.


----------



## CATDIESEL (Feb 9, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Not sure but ended with aluminum chips everywhere. I donno whos saw this is but its a mess now.


 i just blew my soda all over my laptop!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 9, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 9, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> opcorn:


 Better pass that #### man:cool2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 9, 2013)

roll tide said:


> not sure but ended with aluminum chips everywhere. I donno whos saw this is but its a mess now.




rofl!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

If pies can't be done faster than this, I fear its going to be a bad business move.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Not sure but ended with aluminum chips everywhere. I donno whos saw this is but its a mess now.



Hehehehehe


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

So grinder is the only flavor so far? I don't see leaving my local bakery for that.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dude, don't Bogart the die grinder....


----------



## Genius. (Feb 9, 2013)

Make me a pie with eggs, sausage and cheese 

Oh, bacon too


----------



## DSS (Feb 9, 2013)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So where's Snelling gonna send all his overflow work now?



Cahoon. 







Hahahahahahahahahahahaha. :monkey:


----------



## Genius. (Feb 9, 2013)

A pie made with  might be good


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 9, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Not sure but ended with aluminum chips everywhere. I donno whos saw this is but its a mess now.




Is this called"Snellerized"?
I'm new to this porting a perfectly good saw stuff.


----------



## DSS (Feb 9, 2013)

So if Randy aint selling them, does this mean that Meteor jugs are ok now????

Or do we have to hack WatsonR too?????


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn. Meteor pie don't sound real tasty either. This poor SOB needs some help with the menu.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 9, 2013)

DSS said:


> So if Randy aint selling them, does this mean that Meteor jugs are ok now????
> 
> Or do we have to hack WatsonR too?????


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 9, 2013)

That gun totin monkey must found the crack pipe again,,,,,,,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 9, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Make me a pie with eggs, sausage and cheese
> 
> Oh, bacon too



Given your track history with cooking (and fire), make sure that it is precooked. The chances of a house fire are far smaller with you at the controls of a microwave than a stove.

Should I send Roll Tide the big bucket of Fireballs I was going to send Randy in exchange for the box of 084 parts that Thomas sent?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> That gun totin monkey must found the crack pipe again,,,,,,,



Not the type of pie I think of when I hear "crack". Just a piece of pie, is that too much to ask?

The menu sucks, the service sucks, I fear this could be the only day this place is open...


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 9, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Not the type of pie I think of when I hear "crack". Just a piece of pie, is that too much to ask?
> 
> The menu sucks, the service sucks, I fear this could be the only day this place is open...



yeah I hear ya,,, Cake is good,,,,, butt pie is def. better and stuff,,, Just sayin


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

No cake on the menu either.

No bacon. No beer.

This place shouldn't be open more than a day.


----------



## excess650 (Feb 9, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Make me a pie with eggs, sausage and cheese
> 
> Oh, bacon too



Made with cream and the above ingredients, its known as quiche. :drool:....

and it goes great with beer! :msp_w00t:


----------



## OntheLevel (Feb 9, 2013)

Randy,

Randy, give me one pecan, one lemon meringue. Pies are cool too!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 9, 2013)

Tide - send that P-50 this way will ya? Dang thing needs some character.

Iffen ya got any of that Blueberry Cream Pie like Specter had at the GTG this summer, I'll take a whole one, unported please.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Tide - send that P-50 this way will ya? Dang thing needs some character.
> 
> Iffen ya got any of that Blueberry Cream Pie like Specter had at the GTG this summer, I'll take a whole one, unported please.



Now that was some pie. Had some at Andy and Sarahs. That should be on the menu.

If he traded for the 990, I want a shot at it, unless the polar bear wants it back.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 9, 2013)

*I heard,, Waite for it,,,,*

I heard up in these parts he took up shaving and Hair Pie is gonna' be the special...


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 9, 2013)

DSS said:


> So if Randy aint selling them, does this mean that Meteor jugs are ok now????
> 
> Or do we have to hack WatsonR too?????



Just people named Randy, evidently the "good of the community" factor doesn't apply to other sponsors.  has no agenda, but is full of oop:.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 9, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Just people named Randy, evidently the "good of the community" factor doesn't apply to other sponsors.  has no agenda, but is full of oop:.



Repp'dd!!

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 9, 2013)

excess650 said:


> Made with cream and the above ingredients, its known as quiche. :drool:....
> 
> and it goes great with beer! :msp_w00t:



Beer is good!!!!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Feb 9, 2013)

When is the time to order the pie? Did he convert his shop into a bakery!? 
Mastermonkey where are you? :jester:








Rolltide - me thinks you are in trubble...real soon!


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 9, 2013)

IM auctioning off all the contents of his shop. We will start the bid with one dead kitten


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

Always a good time to order pie.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2013)

Genius. said:


> Make me a pie with eggs, sausage and cheese
> 
> Oh, bacon too



That's a quiche ya dumbass. :msp_thumbdn:



8433jeff said:


> Not the type of pie I think of when I hear "crack". Just a piece of pie, is that too much to ask?
> 
> The menu sucks, the service sucks, I fear this could be the only day this place is open...



You're right Jeff this deal is over......I figure I'll cook me a Coffelt. 



Stihlofadeal64 said:


> When is the time to order the pie? Did he convert his shop into a bakery!?
> *Mastermonkey where are you?* :jester:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm right here.....that little twerp started driving my 'puter while I was working......never turn your back on a Bama fan.....damn ingrate. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 9, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> IM auctioning off all the contents of his shop. We will start the bid with one dead kitten



Get well soon, Vandelay.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 9, 2013)

Gotta watch it when troll ti-de up the shop


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Gotta watch it when troll ti-de up the shop



I have some "payback" planned.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have some "payback" planned.



Are you gonna port him?:msp_w00t:


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have some "payback" planned.



Need some help? jus sayin............


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That's a quiche ya dumbass. :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knowed sumthin was fishy and stuff about this bidness:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> Are you gonna port him?:msp_w00t:



Just stay tuned. 



barneyrb said:


> Need some help? jus sayin............



I got this. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 9, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> I knowed sumthin was fishy and stuff about this bidness:msp_ohmy:



He comes up here about every week.......he was really enjoying my new computer that's in the shop. :msp_tongue:


----------



## luckydad (Feb 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He comes up here about every week.......he was really enjoying my new computer that's in the shop. :msp_tongue:



You two boys are nuts!!


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

This is some bull #### Randy your an Indian giver:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> This is some bull #### Randy your an Indian giver:hmm3grin2orange:





Yeah, sounds like he might be gonna' give you a little indian.



Mr. HE


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 10, 2013)

His new porting tools consist of rubbing alcohol a stump and a metal chimney pipe cleaner ROFL.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> His new porting tools consist of rubbing alcohol a stump and a metal chimney pipe cleaner ROFL.
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


nothing now I own everything


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> nothing now I own everything



Lol, I think he would beg to differ.
Any who ya got a 346xp lying around that I could have? I got a box of doughnuts to trade...

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> lol, i think he would beg to differ.
> Any who ya got a 346xp lying around that i could have? I got a box of doughnuts to trade...
> 
> Sent from my usccadr3305 using tapatalk 2


sold! !!


----------



## Blazin (Feb 10, 2013)

Move along, nothing too see here folks


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmm.. this has potential to get good! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmmmmm! Troll Tide messes with Emu legs computer. Emu Legs messes with Troll Tides sig. Now Troll Tide is bitter and Emu Legs is giving Troll Tide the business! :msp_confused:

I think Emu Legs needs to sell me one of those Tee shirts in XL before they are all gone!


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

To late my friend I also aquired the t-shirts factory in this deal. Its full of strung out research monkeys and pie


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 10, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I don't like grinder pie. Pumpkin, blueberry, apple and bacon, rhubarb. Might even eat strawberry before grinder pie.
> 
> Bacon.



I'll grind 'er pie.



​

*Go Crimson Tide!!!!!​*


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> This is some bull #### Randy your an Indian giver:hmm3grin2orange:



I had a blast yesterday. 

But you're still a prick.



russhd1997 said:


> Hmmmmm! Troll Tide messes with Emu legs computer. Emu Legs messes with Troll Tides sig. Now Troll Tide is bitter and Emu Legs is giving Troll Tide the business! :msp_confused:
> 
> I think Emu Legs needs to sell me one of those Tee shirts in XL before they are all gone!



Hell they ain't even here yet. 



Roll Tide said:


> To late my friend I also aquired the t-shirts factory in this deal. Its full of strung out research monkeys and pie



It's spelled acquired ya dumbass. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I had a blast yesterday.
> 
> But you're still a prick.
> 
> ...


 My bad typing on a phine I miss some letters there you spell nazi. Prick? That's OK your still an old bastard. Don't be mad that your company is gonna be great now that I'm the owner.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have some "payback" planned.




Randy's interpretation of payback....''.Medevac''. :cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> My bad typing on a phine I miss some letters there you spell nazi. Prick? That's OK your still an old bastard. Don't be mad that your company is gonna be great now that I'm the owner.



This site needs a dislike button.....

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> My bad typing on a *phine* I miss some letters there you spell nazi. Prick? That's OK your still an old bastard. Don't be mad that your company is gonna be great now that I'm the owner.



What's a "phine"?


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This site needs a dislike button.....
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Yeah and it also needs a "I have a potty mouth" button


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> What's a "phine"?



I'm not sure Randy......but it could be one of the many articles that he stores in his ass.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> What's a "phine"?





Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure Randy......but it could be one of the many articles that he stores in his ass.


#### both y'all. Bunch of pole smokers:msp_thumbup:


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm not sure Randy......but it could be one of the many articles that he stores in his ass.



Must be one of those bama inbred things..........


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> #### both y'all. Bunch of pole smokers:msp_thumbup:



Randy will hit you soo many times, you will think your surrounded 
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 10, 2013)

Randy hit a guy one time soo hard, the mans next three kids where born dizzy!


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Randy will hit you soo many times, you will think your surrounded
> :msp_sneaky:


Hahaha oooook


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll give you amnesia.​


----------



## almondgt (Feb 10, 2013)

Prerequisites for owning/operating a chainsaw repair shop.................make sure you pull up your pants before you start:yoyo:

The Juggling Chef - YouTube


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> My bad typing on a phine I miss some letters there you spell nazi. Prick? That's OK your still an old bastard. Don't be mad that your company is gonna be great now that I'm the owner.



Does this mean Charles now lives with you?


----------



## mitch95100 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm thinking you should hire mastermind as your apprentice.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 10, 2013)

Still no damn pie being made?


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 10, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Does this mean Charles now lives with you?



Dang, that one hit him in the knee........


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

mitch95100 said:


> I'm thinking you should hire mastermind as your apprentice.
> 
> Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


 I donno that chimp is bout out of tricks lol.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Don't be mad that your company is gonna be great now that I'm the owner.



See below, actually Randy already had a boss.



thomas1 said:


> Does this mean Charles now lives with you?



Roll Tide, be wary if a small GM pickup with a camper shell and ####y curtains pulls up in front of your house and someone gives you a hard luck story about a tornado damaging their house trailer. 

We can only hope this does not mean Roll Tide is the new climber for a certain "tree service"...


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> I donno that chimp is bout out of tricks lol.


get him to show you his old avatar. You will know why they call him an ass.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> get him to show you his old avatar. You will know why they call him an ass.:hmm3grin2orange:



You don't mean this one do you Ricky?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2013)

Yep, Thats the one.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 10, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> That gun totin monkey must found the crack pipe again,,,,,,,



Made In America by Rednecks, Hillbillys and Pineys! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You don't mean this one do you Ricky?


 Wow that #### looks wore out


----------



## Blazin (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Wow that #### looks wore out



Whoa I guess, can't just go buy a new carbide to fix that mess :msp_blink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Whoa I guess, can't just go buy a new carbide to fix that mess :msp_blink:


 LMFAO thats funny #### man. Thats why he had to go he was just too wore out. He had been ported too many times.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> LMFAO thats funny #### man. Thats why he had to go he was just too wore out. He had been ported too many times.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hook heem up, go to the market and get a 16lb ham. Be easy taking the bone out, and you'll figure out to do with the rest. No ring compressor needed, that mofo will slide right in


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 10, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Randy will hit you soo many times, you will think your surrounded
> :msp_sneaky:



Can't be worse than Art a trans builder I work in the same shop with many years back.

Art says, "I caught more bass than you been past telephone poles" ROF we never let him live that one down!


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Hook heem up, go to the market and get a 16lb ham. Be easy taking the bone out, and you'll figure out to do with the rest. No ring compressor needed, that mofo will slide right in


:msp_scared:


----------



## young (Feb 10, 2013)

didnt even know stoopid monkey like randy had a computer to get hacked. :spam:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

young said:


> didnt even know stoopid monkey like randy had a computer to get hacked. :spam:



Look people I'm trying to sell all this #### he had. Anyone wanna start the bidding?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Look people I'm trying to sell all this #### he had. Anyone wanna start the bidding?



I'll bid two dollars and a half eaten pecan pie.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll bid two dollars and a half eaten pecan pie.


your bids are no good here.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> your bids are no good here.



Well then I bid a hardy "I have a potty mouth" to you Sir. :msp_angry:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 10, 2013)

There's 3:37 of my life I'll never get back! Thanks!:what: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well then I bid a hardy "I have a potty mouth" to you Sir. :msp_angry:


How about you take the "I have a potty mouth" and apply it to that Ham ##### 

:msp_w00t:


----------



## Currently (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well then I bid a hardy "I have a potty mouth" to you Sir. :msp_angry:



Methinks the buzzards will feast shortly. :evilgrin: 

Can I have his saws when you're done with him Randy?
I think he keeps them in the back of his car ...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Currently said:


> Methinks the buzzards will feast shortly. :evilgrin:
> 
> Can I have his saws when you're done with him Randy?
> I think he keeps them in the back of his car ...



They're all yours Joe.......buncha junk anyway.


----------



## Currently (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> They're all yours Joe.......buncha junk anyway.



But you're the one that built them! :msp_w00t:


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm scared by the thought of a troll and a chimp with saws and guns.....

Bring back the bananas.....


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Look people I'm trying to sell all this #### he had. Anyone wanna start the bidding?



I bid one Snackie.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 10, 2013)

Currently said:


> But you're the one that built them! :msp_w00t:



Yeah that's true......but he's had his ####y hands on em. :msp_sad:


----------



## Currently (Feb 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah that's true......but he's had his ####y hands on em. :msp_sad:



You got my number!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this the new swap meat thread? Sorry if its been asked, I havent read the last 7 pages or so... haha


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 11, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Is this the new swap meat thread? Sorry if its been asked, I havent read the last 7 pages or so... haha



More a dating thread.... I reckon there is.......

Love is in the air.......

:cool2:


----------



## AndrewGeib (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah that's true......but he's had his ####y hands on em. :msp_sad:



I guess it's gonna cost me more than 250 huh??? Lol


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 11, 2013)

That's no way to speak to the new owner of emu legs work saws. How dare y'all.


----------



## cat-face timber (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Roll Tide,

I sent Randy a Husky 3120 to be Ported about 3 weeks ago, are you done with it yet?
I really need it, I have some beer bottles to open.

Send it ported, and also include a Apple PIE.

Port the saw, not the damm pie!


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> I bid one Snackie.



That there is a pretty durn nice snackie... Just what kind of saws are you lookin for anyway??


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 11, 2013)

cat-face timber said:


> Hey Roll Tide,
> 
> I sent Randy a Husky 3120 to be Ported about 3 weeks ago, are you done with it yet?
> I really need it, I have some beer bottles to open.
> ...


 The mistake has already been made. I thought you were trading the 3120 for a heavily modified pie. Sorry all transactions are final:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, but the name Roll Tide reminds me of a wringer washer and Tide laundry detergent. 

So I'm guessing that Roll Tide will clean you out, run you through the wringer, and put you away wet?:beated:



Mr. HE


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 11, 2013)

With the corporate restructuring, will you be maintaining the Union County location?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 11, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> With the corporate restructuring, will you be maintaining the Union County location?



Welp there goes your shot at a heavily ported pie. :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Welp there goes your shot at a heavily ported pie. :msp_wink:



Dang, I hear your JB Weld crust is to die for. :wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 11, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Dang, I hear your JB Weld crust is to die for. :wink2:





I like it *tab* man. :msp_wink:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 11, 2013)

Are yall trying to derail my thread


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Are yall trying to derail my thread



You aren't the OP. You just think you were. 

Pie would help your status immensely. But I have received none so far.

Bacon.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 11, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Are yall trying to derail my thread



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 11, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> You aren't the OP. You just think you were.
> 
> Pie would help your status immensely. But I have received none so far.
> 
> Bacon.


 Pie sent:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 11, 2013)

Blazin said:


> :msp_sneaky:


 Damn it I knew it:bang:


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> I bid one Snackie.



Anymore info on the snackie? Does the snackie come with Pie?


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anymore info on the snackie? Does the snackie come with Pie?



Yes, and its as artificial as the rest of her.


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> Anymore info on the snackie? Does the snackie come with Pie?


 Id eat the hell outta that. Oh yeah the pie too


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 11, 2013)

i ain't wantin to git in trouble with the new owner of the former mastermind saw shop but maybe you kin answer something that's always bothered me.
i've been to all three american coasts and one on the south china sea and i ain't never seen a tide roll. i've seen a jelly roll, a cinnamon roll, a bed roll, a pecan roll, rock'n'roll but never a tide roll. just what the h is a tide roll?


----------



## adam5004 (Feb 11, 2013)

roll tide said:


> im auctioning off all the contents of his shop. We will start the bid with one dead kitten



sold!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 11, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Yes, and its as artificial as the rest of her.



And the problem is........ :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> And the problem is........ :msp_biggrin:



Never said it was a problem. Nearby every blonde is a guy tired of nailing one.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 11, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Yes, and its as artificial as the rest of her.



Shake my head... You would think a self proclaimed aftermarket connoisseur would be able to spot OEM jugs from a mile away...


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Shake my head... You would think a self proclaimed aftermarket connoisseur would be able to spot OEM jugs from a mile away...



And I didn't see any, hence my post


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Feb 11, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Shake my head... You would think a self proclaimed aftermarket connoisseur would be able to spot OEM jugs from a mile away...





8433jeff said:


> And I didn't see any, hence my post



Those juggs can be examined without the top cover quite easily. There are many detailed pics to help you decide it those are OEM or aftermarket.

Ashley is all I'm sayin'...


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Those juggs can be examined without the top cover quite easily. There are many detailed pics to help you decide it those are OEM or aftermarket.
> 
> Ashley is all I'm sayin'...



Your opinion is?

I'm not good at finding said pictures out on the web. You could PM me.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Feb 11, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Your opinion is?
> 
> I'm not good at finding said pictures out on the web. You could PM me.



Claimed to be OEM. PM sent.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan_in_WI said:


> Claimed to be OEM. PM sent.



OK. If I only claim to be wrong, am I still wrong?


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 11, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> OK. If I only claim to be wrong, am I still wrong?



Yes. I can say that those baby's are 95% likely to be OEM, without any further research.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 12, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> i ain't wantin to git in trouble with the new owner of the former mastermind saw shop but maybe you kin answer something that's always bothered me.
> i've been to all three american coasts and one on the south china sea and i ain't never seen a tide roll. i've seen a jelly roll, a cinnamon roll, a bed roll, a pecan roll, rock'n'roll but never a tide roll. just what the h is a tide roll?


I was gonna make a snide remark, but crap our lousy team couldn't beat em.:hmm3grin2orange:Maybe next year.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 12, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> OK. If I only claim to be wrong, am I still wrong?





bucknfeller said:


> Yes. I can say that those baby's are 95% likely to be OEM, without any further research.



OK. They OEM, but by her own admission they ain't normal.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 12, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I was gonna make a snide remark,



i couldn't pass it up.



stihl sawing said:


> but crap our lousy team couldn't beat em.:hmm3grin2orange:Maybe next year.



yeah. know whatchu mean. that's become an all too familiar refrain in basketball (seems like maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel; hope it ain't a train). thought we'd gotten out of that rut in football until the TCTWF2 did his thing and became history. i like the new guy though. we'll see.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 12, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I was gonna make a snide remark, but crap our lousy team couldn't beat em.:hmm3grin2orange:Maybe next year.





jerrycmorrow said:


> i couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah. know whatchu mean. that's become an all too familiar refrain in basketball (seems like maybe there's a light at the end of the tunnel; hope it ain't a train). thought we'd gotten out of that rut in football until the TCTWF2 did his thing and became history. i like the new guy though. we'll see.



Have you two seen the preseason Baseball rankings? We are looking pretty good.......


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 12, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Have you two seen the preseason Baseball rankings? We are looking pretty good.......



oh yeah! thank God for baseball. and track


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 12, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Have you two seen the preseason Baseball rankings? We are looking pretty good.......


 Baseball lol oh ok


----------



## spike60 (Feb 12, 2013)

Key Lime is my favorite. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 12, 2013)

have you seen my baseball...........


----------



## Fire8 (Feb 12, 2013)

Roll tide sense your getting all mastermind
Saws then you can give me your 395


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Feb 12, 2013)

So did I win this auction or what? The only other bidder was some monkey who kept getting his bids rejected.

I'm getting impatient to start my new chainsaw porting business.

On a completely unrelated note, can anybody help me find some info on how to port a chainsaw? Not that I need any help or anything, I just want to make sure the information on the web is correct.

No, really, I know how to port a saw, I'm like a total expert.

Shut up and send me money.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 12, 2013)

Have I ever mentioned I love men. :msp_wub:


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Have I ever mentioned I love men. :msp_wub:


 Wow Randy I never would have imagined that you loved men. That explains a lot. Oh and no I will never give up my 395


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 12, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Wow Randy I never would have imagined that you loved men. That explains a lot. Oh and no I will never give up my 395



Since im not man enough to run even the few saws I now have....ill withdraw my desire to take possession of randy's saws.


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Have I ever mentioned I love men. :msp_wub:



:rainbow:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 13, 2013)

:


Mastermind said:


> Have I ever mentioned I love men. :msp_wub:


:msp_scared:I didn't know till the cow told me.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 13, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Baseball lol oh ok



we'll haf ta tell ya bout omaha sometime. lol. 14 years is a long time to not go. prolly changed some since '99


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> ::msp_scared:I didn't know till the cow told me.



That cow never could keep a secret. Now Zarah, that was a lady that could keep a secret.

View attachment 278965


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 13, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> That cow never could keep a secret. Now Zarah, that was a lady that could keep a secret.
> 
> View attachment 278965





I got:



> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator




Zarah is really good at keeping secrets.:msp_biggrin:




Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 13, 2013)

Damn that Troll Tide.........


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

Hddnis said:


> I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I previewed it and it came up. Figured "meh" when it came up that way, and I just tried it, it came up for me.

You really got to see her.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 13, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> I previewed it and it came up. Figured "meh" when it came up that way, and I just tried it, it came up for me.
> 
> You really got to see her.


----------



## Paddymelon (Feb 16, 2013)

*spanish?*

Hi, sorry to hijack here, but I can't read spanish! I haven't been here for a while and everything seems to have changed to spanish, haven't a clue why? Could someone please email [email protected] with instructions on how to change this to english?

Thanks in advance!
Russell.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Paddymelon said:


> Hi, sorry to hijack here, but I can't read spanish! I haven't been here for a while and everything seems to have changed to spanish, haven't a clue why? Could someone please email [email protected] with instructions on how to change this to english?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Russell.



prueba este


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 16, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> prueba este



What a guy .


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 16, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> What a guy .



Hes a bear. Maybe you're a twink. We don't judge.

Bacon.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 16, 2013)

¿alguna vez que su problema sea resuelto?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Feb 20, 2013)

I didnt post on this site for years because the language had been switched to Persian. Couldnt quite figure out what all the symbols meant.

Now every time I log in its a different language. :bang: on the plus side my Mexican is getting a little better.


----------



## Mike from Maine (Feb 20, 2013)

Իմ armeniam այնքան էլ վատ չեն


վարպետ միտք, որքան երեք ընկույզով Կարկանդակներ.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Իմ armeniam այնքան էլ վատ չեն
> 
> 
> վարպետ միտք, որքան երեք ընկույզով Կարկանդակներ.



(I just tried switching to Arabic, the box to fix it is on the right side of the bar in Arabic, unlike the pic showing it on the left)

Here's your fix, at the bottom of the page:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 20, 2013)

You're the man Steve!


----------



## 2dumb4words (Feb 20, 2013)

όλα Ελλήνων του για μένα. όλο αυτό το καταραμένο site έχει γυρίσει και πάλι.

For some reason I had a similar issue a while back. Apparently my google search results were influencing this sites language settings. For example If a previous google search took me to a Vietnamese result, the next time I logged in here the site was in Vietnamese. I guess by default it "detects" your language via "cookies". Dunno. Once I set the language at the bottom as suggested above, problem solved. It did however lead me to google translate, which has proved a very useful tool. Thanks again AS.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> (I just tried switching to Arabic, the box to fix it is on the right side of the bar in Arabic, unlike the pic showing it on the left)
> 
> Here's your fix, at the bottom of the page:



Pictures are a good idea, that way everything can still be read in English, wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Pictures are a good idea, that way everything can still be read in English, wish I'd thought of that.



You must be very unhappy inside your polar bear suit.........I read that on the internet.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You must be very unhappy inside your polar bear suit.........I read that on the internet.



And just because you stand your ground, doesn't mean you can forget how to swim. How else will you get back to land when  floods the landscape whining about whatever butt-hurts him this time?

I'm about sick of the aquarium.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> And just because you stand your ground, doesn't mean you can forget how to swim. How else will you get back to land when  floods the landscape whining about whatever butt-hurts him this time?
> 
> I'm about sick of the aquarium.



They will be too in time.......they are nothing more than a pain in the ass.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 21, 2013)

2dumb4words said:


> ...I guess by default it "detects" your language via "cookies". Dunno...



anyone who has spent much time on AS has had the language switch on em. ur guesstipossiblemation as to the cause is the first plausible explanation i've seen. 
course that also means that if you haven't had the language issue that you either haven't spent enough time here OR you just don't rate the special favors from the PTB


----------



## paccity (Feb 21, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> That gun totin monkey must found the crack pipe again,,,,,,,


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 21, 2013)

paccity said:


>



Quite a flattering picture of ole MasterMoobs......


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 21, 2013)

Y'all have completely hijacked and derailed my thread:mad2:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Quite a flattering picture of ole MasterMoobs......



Yeah that's my "I have a potty mouth" look. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2dumb4words (Feb 21, 2013)

Roll Tide said:


> Y'all have completely hijacked and derailed my thread:mad2:



It's particularly ironic for you to complain about this thread going off topic... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 21, 2013)

This is still chainsaws. At least it ain't firewood. Go in there and people start trying to check your flue.:msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 21, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> This is still chainsaws. At least it ain't firewood. Go in there and people start trying to check your flue.:msp_scared:



Sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 11, 2019)

Roll Tide I hope they go all the way this year for my friends in bama.

Did you say pies? Make mine blueberry crumb, Dutch apple crumb or pineapple?


----------

